# Scared of the Round Pen



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

My mare doesn't like the round pen. It doesn't matter if I'm lunging or riding her in there, she acts weird and nervous and speeds up. The pen is in the middle of a large paddock. Is she afraid of closed in spaces? She's an ex-racer if thats any help. But I have also lunged her in the small barnyard and it hasn't been a problem. She's much better when I ride or lunge in the arena. 

Any ideas?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What is the diameter of the pen and is it enclosed or open?

It sounds like she is a little claustrophobic which is typical of horses in general. If the pen is what you want to train in, then I would put her in there and leave her alone for a while. Let her get used to it a few times before you work her, then when you do, keep it light for a while while she builds confidence and comfort there.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by enclosed or open, I thought all round pens were enclosed. I don't know the dimensions of it, but its quite big when you're actually inside. Usually, if I'm riding I just ride her right in (it has a door). She's not really scared about going into it though. I've also noticed its hard to open a gate on horseback and pass through it. She doesn't like the idea that the gate could close on her during the way through. Maybe the two are connected?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jubilee, by enclosed I mean, are the sides solid or open?

For a while try hand walking her into the pen and mounting her there. I wold also dismount her (at the far end away from the gate) before walking her out. You may be right about her having a problem with the gate.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

It's open then. Its like a gate all the way around. Thanks for your suggestions, I will have to try them. :wink:


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

i agree with iridehorses. 

another thought... was she exposed to the round pen in a bad way at any thime in her life????? 

my mare was scared to death of round pens. but she had a very good reason.... a few years back when a lettle girl owned her, she was leading Emma (the mare) through a round pen bow gate and the saddle got caught on the gate and.... long story short, the round pen was tore up, Emma was toreup ad the saddle was ripped to pieces. it took me a long time just to get my mare to go through gates camly. she went from freaking out going trough a 20 ft opening to calmy walking through a 4 ft bow gate. she also lives in the round pen that i work her in. that seemed to help alot as well.

Like i said... great advice iridehorses


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

dimmers_double said:


> i agree with iridehorses.
> 
> another thought... was she exposed to the round pen in a bad way at any thime in her life?????
> 
> ...


Wow. I really have no idea of her past experience with them. Who knows?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Stop using it. What do you need a round pen for anyway? She probably thinks it's too small. I'd never bother with a round pen--I don't see the point of them, horse training and riding can take place perfectly fine without them.


----------



## Chiefie (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a quick thought-
You mention the pen is in a large paddock. Are there horses in the paddock? Sometimes that can make horses excited. Or the opposite- if she CAN'T see any she might be missing her friends and that will make her nervous.
Compares those two ideas with where you ride other times- is she normally isolated/within sight of horse buddies?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't read anything but the first few sentences of your first post.

Turn her out in the roundpen. She'll get used to it


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys.

Arrow - I kind of agree with you that they're not necessary. But I think they can sometimes be helpful if you want a more enclosed space to work on lunging and other groundwork. It's actually pretty large.

Chiefie - Yes, its in a huge paddock, where other horses are. I think she might just be wanting to go with them, and doesn't like the fact that she's enclosed and seperated from them. 

Delete - I can't really turn her out for a long period of time in there because my BO wouldn't really like it. Plus, there's no grass and I'll feel like I'm putting her in the cage.

I think that I just need to do more work with her in there, to get her used to it. I'm not really too worried about it though because I usually just lunge her in the riding arena. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

:???: Cage? My paddock is all dirt, i don't have a grass pasture. Trust me, throw some hay out there, she will be just fine.


----------

